# TTS - heavy misfiring when under load (2k-3k RPM)



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

My TTS experience heavy misfiring/judder/stuttering when accelerating hard. It happens between 2000 and 3000 RPM, usually as boost kicks in. The car has been stage 1 for over a year without any problems. More details about the car in my signature.

At first, it occurred only from time to time when engine was cold and not so violently and noticeable as now. I have installed R8 coil packs off eBay a few weeks ago. Might be related, though I had the same problem before that, though less noticeable and only when cold.

A couple of days it started to occur all the time (replication not a problem). Flashing CEL lamp after each occurrence. Today, engine light was on permanently. It is only when accelerating hard that the judder comes. As long as the load is low, it works smoothly at all RPMs. Did a scan tonight and the below is what shows up. I hope it is just coil packs or plugs! What do you think? BTW where is cylinder one, when standing in fromt of the engine bay?

Appreciate your help guys.

This fault code shows up:
Address 01: Engine (CDL) Labels: 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 AM HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0XXX707X
Coding: 0113000C1C0F0060
Shop #: WSC 00191 264 15243
VCID: 77FD0D5706389FA6A59-XXXX

2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 42052 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.31
Time: 17:33:54

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2531 /min
 Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 99.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0∞C
Temperature: 28.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 001 - Misfire Detected - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 42052 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.08.31
Time: 17:33:54

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2531 /min
Load: 100.0 %
Speed: 99.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0∞C
Temperature: 28.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Were the R8 coil packs new?

The first thing I would do is replace the coil pack on cylinder 1. If you still have your old ones then pop one of them back in and see it the misfire goes.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Misfiring indicates a coil pack problem. The spark plugs are OK and have the right gap settings?

As far as I'm aware cylinder 1 is on the left, timing belt side.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you both. 
The coils were new and look genuine, but you never know with eBay and Chinese sellers. 
I still have my old coils and will also get new plugs. 
The fact that I had misfires under load with cold engine before I got the new coils may point to the plugs needing replacement.

Will try to get hold of new plugs later today.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

As you had the issue before the coil packs i would say it probably more likely the spark plugs... How many miles have they covered?

As TT driver suggests maybe remove them and check the gap settings before buying new ones.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Don't know when the plugs were replaced last time if ever. 
On my way home, the EPC lamp lighted up and the car went into limp mode, shutting off one cylinder. Not a good experience on the motorway. Worse than riding a tractor. 
Got home in one piece eventually and pulled the plugs to have a look. They seemed ok. Quite a big gap to my surprise, but didn't have tools to measure. Reduced gap a little and reinserted. 
Installed my old coil pack and reset fault codes. The misfiring seem to have gone, but will not know whether it is completely gone until I have a cold engine. My guess is faulty coil pack but may also have been an underlying problem of old plugs incorrectly gapped, hence the occasional misfiring when cold and under load with my old coil packs.

Ordered the NGK BKR7EIX and will install those when they arrive. May also consider new set of coils.

Beginning to think that the R8 coil packs off eBay may be counterfeit. The harness will not clip on and lock to the coils. It clips on fine with my old coils. One r8 coil disintegrated when pulling it. The seal and the chromed pipe/surround came off and stayed lodged in the engine. What do you think? Should the harness clip on to R8 coils?

May go to dealer to buy 4 new to be sure I have genuine stuff. Expensive but peace of mind is also valuable.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

R8 coils from Chinese seller on eBay counterfeit really ?

Who would have thought that. :wink:

I would place an eBay/PayPal claim when you get a minute.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Right. I'm not usually gullible. In my defence the seller seemed to be Dutch from the ad, only after having bought the items, when making the payment, it was evident that the seller was someone in China.

I ordered 4 new R8 coils at the dealership. Expensive! The must charge a substantial margin on their COG! Anyway, now I know that the stuff is genuine and will get peace of mind.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Can I just ask, why are you buying R8 coils?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

barry_m2 said:


> Can I just ask, why are you buying R8 coils?


There's a rumour on the www that they do better sparks than stock coils. Something to do with resistance of the primary and secondary coil and repetitive sparks and stuff. While I understand the physics behind it, I'm not convinced that it actually makes a difference in performance. But all that aside, the red tops do look great 8)


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is a brief explanation 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45050

I also had links to a blog and a YouTube vid from testing and measuring the differences, but can't find them. The R8 coils throw a bigger and better spark than standard, plus they cost the same or even less. And they are red! The latter most important to some...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sophus said:


> Here is a brief explanation
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45050
> 
> I also had links to a blog and a YouTube vid from testing and measuring the differences, but can't find them. The R8 coils throw a bigger and better spark than standard, plus they cost the same or even less. And they are red! The latter most important to some...


The R8 coil is also used for the TTS and has the same spec.This was myth and came about from the Golf boys thinking the Audi coil was better.

http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produc ... 07K905715F


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I still don't get it why coil packs are so f-ing expensive in Europe.

They are a lot cheaper in the states:
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Engine/Ig ... -Audi.html

At those prices buying genuine and replacing them together with the spark plugs every time is a real option. (I'm on a tight budget nowadays  )


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep cheaper everything and more for less.

Almost makes you want to emigrate 8)


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

35 quid is cheap! I paid about 50 each.

As to myths and facts regarding the red coils (seen here with incomplete compatibility chart):
http://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produc ... 06E905115E

Most petrol Audis can use any of the two coils. They are interchangeable. However, the actual testing of the two coil revisions shows that 06E905115E (red cap/R8) does throw a stronger spark and arches over considerably more distance/bigger gap than the regular coil, due to the higher voltage.

Whether this translates to any real world improvements is another matter. It may for some cars under certain circumstances. Especially tuned turbo cars at high RPMs is supposed to fare better. Other cars may see no positive effects, but certainly there would not be any ill effects. In theory better spark means less risk of misfire, better combustion and more power. What's not to like?

Since the price is about the same, I find it easy to go for the better option of the two.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree, if you can fit a better coil pack that gives a stinger charge, do it! I'm not convinced it would give a performance improvement you'd notice, but would do it if I was tuning a turbo motor and running higher boost. But wouldn't be high on my list of mods.

Glad you've found what was causing the misfire anyway


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You may find this thread interesting

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... iles-09-a4

The conclusion is that they're the same coil,but hey its your money and if it makes you happy,so be it


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks leopard. I am aware of the endless discussions. 
Hstuning seem to be the only one to have actually measured the difference and claim:

"Here is what we were finding as an AVERAGE on the secondary circuit for each of the coils:
Stock: 3.3 M ohms
5 cylinder coils: 4.75 M ohms
R8′s: 5.31 M ohms
Okadas: 6.2 M ohms"

Whether the measured results are correct and representative I am in no position to know.

When people claim "no difference" that may be true as to the effect on the engine/power. That does not exclude the possibility that the specifications are different in terms of resistance as claimed by Hs-tuning even if that does not translate into better real world performance (meaning no perceivable difference) in most or all use cases.

In any event, they are red and pretty and same price range, so if they perform just as well as stock, they still have the edge by looking more attractive


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

After replacing the faulty coil packs with my old coil packs, the car was back to the usual modest misfiring when under heavy load between 2000 and 3000 rpm.

Finally got the NGK BKR7EIX spark plugs today and installed those and the second set of R8 coil packs (bought from the dealer this time). Happy to say that even that modest misfiring I have had all along is completely gone now. Perfectly smooth, better low end and on top of that lower fuel consumption as well it seems. I'm quite sure it was the spark plugs that made the difference. 
Great result!

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Result!


----------



## st3v3 (Apr 9, 2007)

With respect, I would have changed the plugs and coil packs anyway as a matter of coarse, or to test your issues, if you had a misfire on cylinder 1 then swap a coilpack form another cylinder to rule that out as the fault would change, or move a plug to see if the fault would follow.

I know £200 seems expensive and I spose it is really, but as a petrolhead myself and I mean that from my heart, I would spend that just to remove doubt from mind.

Still im glad you found the issue and relieved to hear the cars all good again 8)


----------

